# Article depressing for us older ones trying



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/delaying-your-first-baby-you-could-risk-agerelated-infertility-say-scientists-8807427.html


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love how it's just assumed that the reason women are giving birth later in life is because we "choose to"... Nothing to do with the fact we are trying to carve the best life possible and be self sufficient to support our offspring ironically... Sure it would be easy to have children in our teens when we are "most fertile" and then ask the state for financial assistance.....


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

This article like many from the daily fail really infuriate me. If its a woman's choice or not to have children over 35- they shouldn't have this shoved in their faces. 

I for one am doing everything I can to have a child now and the likelihood is if it does happen that I will be older- this isnt my choice but unfortunately I will never be in control of this due to infertility. They should think about that before they write such articles. But it's like their stance on ivf they seem very negative towards it... And don't get me started on the idiots that comment.  

Xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

I know.
I was just browsing on the net at work and stumbled across it.. literally minutes after congratulating a colleague (through gritted teeth) on her pregnancy!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

It made my blood boil

I started ttc in 1991 and my ds was born in 2008 

Shame they don't people with the struggle before posting such rubbish its not by choice that some have children later in my case I was 35 when fell pg via icsi 

It's been on every channel today I have screamed at the tv no end 

Donna


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Like the pp, I got married in 2001 and practically since we got married we've been trying to conceive so it has nothing to do with choosing to wait til I was older to conceive.  Oh how I wish it had happened shortly after I got married.  I'd have loved to have started a family at age 31/32 and had one, two, maybe three.  Yes, call me greedy.

But sadly, like so many others, it didn't happen for us   But it wasn't coz I was clawing my way up any ladder.  It just wasn't happening for us.

And I didn't choose to leave it til I was 31 to get married.  I didn't meet my dh til 1998. So what was I supposed to do.  Rush him down the aisle as soon as we met so I could get hitched pdq and then start trying immediately.  Or worse still, was I meant to try to get pg in my 20s (assuming of course i could) when I was in entirely unsuitable and not very long lasting relationships.  That would have been really good for any children.

These people have no idea what this journey is like and they make me so angry I could spit  

Ok, rant over, normal service is resumed.

X


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

My plan in life was never to be a career woman.  I just wanted to meet the one and have a family.

Unfortunately for me I met a lot of b******s until my early 30's who is younger then me so I did not want to scare him off by rushing into things.  

Now here we are struggling to cope with our situation and it really annoys me when people just assume that its our own fault for not starting sooner.

People who write these articles have absolutely no idea the stress and sadness it causes couples who cannot and may never get to have a precious child of their own.

Aaaarrrrghhhh


----------

